# Eagle Oil



## mclean

I have a friend whose father served with Eagle Oil pre WW2 on the following vessels: San Roberto, San Silvestre, San Macedonio, San Pacheco, San Quirino, San Gerardo and San Salvador. He would dearly like to obtain any photographs of the above vessels. Can anyone help? Regards Colin


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Here the San Macedonio


----------



## mclean

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Here the San Macedonio


Rudd, Many thanks indeed for this. He will be very happy to have it. Regards Colin


----------



## zelo1954

*emailaddress deleted*

Hi:
If you email me at ******** I can send you:

San Silvestre (1913) - 210 Kb
San Macedonio (1922) - 214 Kb
San Gerado (1922) - 213 Kb

Also other pre-WW11 Eagles. I found them all on the internet at various places.

Cheers, Geoff

Ahoy Geoff
Note:If any Members wish to reply to Geoff, you can do so via a PM[Private Message]
It's not a good idea to post your email details here, can end up in lots of spam mail. I'd suggest you ask members to use the "Private message" system to contact you.
Those spam/virus/worm attacks never stops, see the warnings lately.


----------



## john2365

*eagle oil*

got the eageoil fleet book of 1955 but wont post photos
John


----------



## ruud

john2365 said:


> got the eageoil fleet book of 1955 but wont post photos
> John


Ahoy John,
I have the same book, and if they were present in that book I *surely* would post those piccies, but they are not present in this book.(MAD) 
Isn't this forum not devoted to help each other?
Almost 1 year since the last reply on this thread, but still looking around to find whatever comes on my way.


----------



## john shaw

Hi-- I had not seen this thread before. The attached is a poor pic of the San Gerardo, photographed with the American Planter.However, as you appear to be struggling to collect any images, this may help at least. Regards


----------



## ruud

Ahoy John,
Well done (Thumb) ,at least we help each other,with good or bad piccies/details, that's where it's all about.
Was this thread also forgotten, but suddenly I came across some "Eagle" tankers after reading the story of the San Demetrio 1940, and the link was there.
Thanks again, most appreciated!


----------



## Paul Barford

http://www.eagleoiltankers.co.uk/index.htm

Try this link to a site with lots of information, but it has not changed in a while, I can't view pictures on the site for sonme reason,perhaps my security settings are stopping them?
All the best,
Paul


----------



## ray1buck1

Hi 
I've been searching for a decent photograph of the "San Roberto" for quite a long time, I have one not good quality which I have added to the gallery 

Ray


----------



## ambrose jones

On my first ship in L.O.F. as apprentice in 1952
the Ch/Off was George Putt ex Eagle oil
There is a photograph of the San Gerado in 
www.photoship.co.uk as well as 10 other Eagle oil tankers
Regards
Ambrose Jones


----------



## Tom Logan

john shaw said:


> Hi-- I had not seen this thread before. The attached is a poor pic of the San Gerardo, photographed with the American Planter.However, as you appear to be struggling to collect any images, this may help at least. Regards


I don't think this is the right San Gerardo. The one shown may well be San Gerardo, but she looks like the Shell 'H' class 18000 tonners built after the war. There was quite a few of that type in Eagle's fleet, which were eventually taken over by Shell. For a time they kept their old names but Shell colours, and the one in the photo is in Shell colours. Later on they were renamed by Shell with 'H' names. I was 2nd. Mate with Eagle at the time of the change-over, and we were given three choices. Leave the company, stay on until our contracts expired, or transfer to Shell with rank and seniority maintained.


----------



## hasse neren

On this site there is some inf. and photos to purchase, of San Roberto and San Silvestre.

http://www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net

and on this a photo of San Salvador,

http://www.merchant-navy.net/Images/San%20Salvador.jpg


----------



## stan mayes

*San Roberto*

Hi Colin - This is my first attempt at attachments . If successfull I will send more of Eagle Oil .Regards Stan ..


----------



## mclean

stan mayes said:


> Hi Colin - This is my first attempt at attachments . If successfull I will send more of Eagle Oil .Regards Stan ..


Stan, They came out just fine. Many thanks indeed. Regards Colin


----------



## stan mayes

*eagle oil*

Colin - making second attempt .These are photos I took on SAN ROBERTO long trip Dec 1948 to Nov 1949.--28 cargoes of diesel and fuel oil to many ports .Paid off at the shipbreakers at Blyth on 15 nov 1949 .Captain Wigham and Chief Officer Gay ..Leaving Cape Verde Isles on 16th March 49 we found two stowaways and they were on the ship 6 months -left at Aruba as we were then homeward bound ...


----------



## stan mayes

*eagle oil 2*

Colin -There was a maximum of 3 photos so here are the others ..


----------



## danube4

San Felix, Melito, Tirso. All on:-
www.photoship.co.uk/

Barney.


----------



## stan mayes

*eagle oil 3*

Colin - Here are pages from Eagle Tankers 1966


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Eagle Oil Fleet List*



stan mayes said:


> Colin - Here are pages from Eagle Tankers 1966


Stan,
Is there any possibility of you posting the later pages of this booklet and so completing the fleet list? I was on the 1953 "San Florentino" when she was under the Shell flag in 1963/64. Lovely ship, happy crowd and with accommodation well above the Shell "H" class of ships. 

Ron


----------



## stan mayes

*eagle oil 3*

Colin - I intended to send complete book but a message was Dimension Limit for this filetype is 800 x 600 . We are unable to resize ...So I will scan single pages and hopefully find success .. I still have L plates regarding Internet ...


----------



## stan mayes

*eagle oil 3*

Colin - Seems that went Ok ..Won't be greedy so only 3 again .Of Mary Holt -a very nice ship .My pals Reg Sawyer and Jack Price were ABs in her for 3 years


----------



## mclean

stan mayes said:


> Colin - I intended to send complete book but a message was Dimension Limit for this filetype is 800 x 600 . We are unable to resize ...So I will scan single pages and hopefully find success .. I still have L plates regarding Internet ...


Stan, turned out wonderfull. Delivering the photos tomorrow. You can safely remove the L plates now! Best Regards Colin.


----------



## stan mayes

*eagle oil 2*

hopefully


----------



## mclean

Stan, just to let you know that I passed all the photographs and other info from all who contributed to my friend who,s father served with Eagle pre-WW2. He was VERY pleased. He was especially pleased with the info contained in Eagle Tankers 1966, and has got HIS grandchildren involved. Many thanks Colin


----------



## stevecz

Paul Barford said:


> http://www.eagleoiltankers.co.uk/index.htm
> 
> Try this link to a site with lots of information, but it has not changed in a while, I can't view pictures on the site for sonme reason,perhaps my security settings are stopping them?
> All the best,
> Paul


Has anyone tried viewing this site lately, I haven't been able to for some time. There was a notice on their site some time ago about the browser not being supported.


----------



## R58484956

Unable to find Eagle Oil site,perhaps it has sunk


----------



## Marconi Operator

*Eagle Oil Company Tankers.*

Hi, my name is Bob Heywood and I was wondering if anybody could give me information on the Eagle Oil Company and their vessels.

My late father served on the S.S. San Fabian during World War II as Second Radio Officer and was sunk on this vessel by a U Boat whilst on convoy from South America to Liverpool. He never told me a lot about the ship or company, just that he was rescued by a Royal Canadian Naval Corvette.


----------



## stevecz

Bob, 
Here's a little information on the San Fabian
San Fabian (1), built by Armstrong Whitworth & Co., Low Walker, Newcastle. Yard No. 913, Official No, 146560. Launched 18/10/1921 and commissioned in May 1922. 3,000 H.P. Steam Turbine giving 10 knots, LOA 169.4m, Beam 21.2m. 13031 Gross tons.
1922-1942 for Eagle Oil Transport Company Ltd. 
Sunk 27/09/1942, torpedoed by U-511, 120 Nm SE of Guantanamo, at position 18°05.4'N, 74°22.8'W . On passage from Curacao to Key West and UK, loaded with 18000 tons of Fuel-oil. 27 lost, 33 survivors. Survivors picked up by the USS Lea (DD 118) and the American patrol craft USS PC-38, landed at Guantanamo Bay.
Check Helderline for a picture of her, and many more.
http://www.helderline.nl/tankers/1104/San+Fabian+(1)/

The Eagle Oil Transport Co. Ltd., London was the shipping company set up by Weetman Pearson, in 1912, to export crude oil for it's parent, Mexican Eagle Petroleum Company "El Aguila". At the same time he set up an an oil export company, Anglo Mexican Petroleum Company Ltd..
Shell purchased the controlling interest in the Mexican Eagle Petroleum Company on 02/04/1919, including Eagle Oil Transport Co. Ltd.
In 1938, Mexican President Lazaro Cardenas nationalized the seventeen foreign-owned oil companies, including the Mexican Eagle Petroleum Company, and created Petróleos Mexicanos, PEMEX. 
Shell retained the shipping compant, Eagle Oil as it was British registered, and finally merged with Shell Tankers (UK) Ltd., London in 1959.


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Bob Heywood,
I had a pal who was also in SAN FABIAN at time of her loss. His name Ron Snashall of Tilbury Essex..I made four voyages in SAN EMILIANO 18th Sept 1941 to 23rd April 1942. We had a cargo of 12000 tons of high octane each time...Ron was 2nd Steward and I was AB.....Fate - I paid off at end of 4th trip but Ron signed on again..
SAN EMILIANO loaded aviation spirit at Curacao for discharge at Freetown and Takoradi .Returned to Curacao and on arrival Ron was taken off ship to a hospital suffering with malaria ..
SAN EMILIANO loaded aviation spirit for Suez via the Cape...On 9th August 1942 she was torpedoed by U 155 with a heavy loss of life ...There were only seven survivors from a crew of 50...I lost five good pals in this tragedy and one of them was Donald Clarke who was awarded the George Cross posthumously...
Ron Snashall was released from hospital after some days and boarded SAN FABIAN for his return to UK..The ship was sunk by U 511 on 28th August 1942 [I was in a lifeboat in South Atlantic on this date as my ship VIKING STAR had been sunk three days before ] ..
26 crew of SAN FABIAN died , most of them through swallowing fuel oil while in the sea..Ron and others were rescued by a US destroyer and landed in Guantanamo.. Another spell in a hospital and he arrived home safely in a French ship...
Ron emigrated to Canberra in late 1950s and sadly he crossed the bar last year...


----------



## Nostalgic Stoneman

stan mayes said:


> hopefully


Stan Mayes,
Re above topic,have left amessage on Ships Nostalgia for you,I`ve seen your very interesting comments on the site,and have thought that you may be interested in my addition.

Am having difficulty in navigating around the site,hope I can find a reply from yourself or anyone else who reads the comments.

Tony Isted


----------



## stan mayes

Welcome to this wonderful SN site Tony.
Myself and many other members look forward to your postings.
CAVEROCK which you mentioned in your PM to me was owned and registered in Gibraltar and bought from GSNC in 1938..she had been SEEMEW..
LAVEROCK of GSNC was built in 1947..
Regards Stan.


----------



## ruud

Ron Stringer said:


> Stan,
> Is there any possibility of you posting the later pages of this booklet and so completing the fleet list? I was on the 1953 "San Florentino" when she was under the Shell flag in 1963/64. Lovely ship, happy crowd and with accommodation well above the Shell "H" class of ships.
> 
> Ron


Ahoy Ron,
Here your SAN FLORENTINO,still in Eagle colours:
Courtesy/© Real Photographs


----------



## Ron Stringer

Many thanks for that Ruud, kind of you to remember. Have raised my glass of Straffe Hendrick to you. Prefer the blond, of course.


----------

